
Is coinbase having scaling issues? - smallegan
https://twitter.com/search/realtime?q=Coinbase&src=typd
======
smallegan
I waited nearly 24 hours for my latest transaction to complete and my balance
is currently missing 4BTC for no apparent reason. When you are dealing with
people's money I think support is extremely important and they are doing a
horrible job of communicating what is going on!?

~~~
smallegan
My account is still 4 BTC short and nobody from Coinbase has responded to me
via e-mail or twitter.

------
SlipperySlope
I am sorry about those having delays at Coinbase, but I think that if Coinbase
is having scaling, e.g. upgrade, issues, then that bodes well as an indication
of the growth of the bitcoin economy.

------
alexbosworth
I like that I can buy btc there, but I immediately move my coins to blockchain
after purchase - coinbase is improving but they are not nearly there yet

------
paulhauggis
This is why you don't put your money in a site like this.

